# Friday Smoke - Sirloin Tip Roast Q-View



## smoking gun (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I obtained a 10 lb sirloin tip roast for the weekend smoke. Smeared it with SG rub putty then coated with Jeff's rub. Into the fridge for the night and awaiting tomorrow's smoke.....

Coated, rubbed and ready...




Stay tuned I think this is gonna be good. At least I hope so... :)


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like you're off to a darn good start. Keep us posted.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes looks like a good start I'll be looking forward to the Qview


----------



## ronp (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice so far buddy.


----------



## bassman (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks good so far.  Anxiously awaiting more pics.


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 29, 2008)

You going for medium rare or pulling it? Look like a good start!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats a big chunk o beef! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Goin for med rare and slicing i would expect?


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes indeed... Medium rare and slicing is the plan.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 29, 2008)

Now that's a big sirloin roast! Looks great all rubbed down, can't wait to see more pics. 

I've done a sirloin tip roast a couple times and wasn't that pleased with the results. If yours turns out looking as dandy as I think it will, I may be asking for some tips!


----------



## babyback (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like its gonna ge delicious!  What is rub putty?


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 29, 2008)

Rub putty is a sticky concoction that holds the rub on the meat.  If it works out well I'll share the ingredients. I've used it before but not in this type application.


----------



## coyote (Aug 29, 2008)

looks like you should not leave the kitchen with the dog guarding it.lol. thats a hunk a meat..


----------



## div (Aug 29, 2008)

What's the $ value ona hunk a cow like that


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 29, 2008)

I think it was 2.49 a pound IIRC and it was 9.6 pounds thereabouts.


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok after about an hour rain delay i got this party started. Layed in some mesquite and hickory on the RO lump and let er smoke for about 2 hrs. At that point the wife and kids were getting hungry so i threw some burgers on next to the tip to get some flavor. In the mean time I fired up R2D2 and seasoned him up. Once it reached temp and held there for about 30 minutes I threw the burgers in there to finish. Im at about 3hrs 45 minutes and 110 internal temp.  Moving right along at pit temp of 225. lookin pretty good.

Smoker purring along at 225. :)



R2D2 seasoning



Tip n burgers sharing some smoke....



Tip at 110.....



Time to refresh the ol' drink mug.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks good keep the Qview coming


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

Now at 140..... Pull it and slice or foil and pull' decisions decisions. lol


----------



## desertlites (Aug 30, 2008)

yup hmmmmm? good job on the smoke


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

Well it looked so good I had to slice some of it. I foiled the rest and will take it to 200 and pull it. Here's the first couple slices.....



Yummy. :)


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

16 hrs and it's at 196. It has moved into the square electric box for the last 4 hours. The whole house smells wonderfully yummy. The kids are buggin me to "get it out daddy we want a sammich" . lol


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

Well....... After starting this about 7 pm last night it finally hit 200 about 1:30 pm today. I was patient with it though and let it take it's own sweet time. after slicing a little off last night I was worried it was going to be a dryer tougher finished product than I had hoped for. Boy was I ever wrong. When I opened it up it looked good, Kinda like my butts do when i smoke them but there didn't seem to be much juice in the foil. I got a meat fork (large one) and was going to spear it on one side and use a spatula to lift it out. The fork nearly went all the way through and there was no way that was going to work. It was so tender I had to get 2 huge serving spoons, work one underneath and the other to steady it and lifted it out into the fresh foil. I sat it in the foil and the top just kinda separated and cracked open. I lifted the old foil out to pour the juice in a container and found a LOT more juice in the next layer of foil. I used a turkey baster and basted the roast then put the rest in the container. I'm letting it rest a bit and cool before I pull it. Unfortunately (hehe) when I removed the roast from the foil the first time a large piece of meat fell off and into the pan. i disposed of this properly and I have to say it's even better than the briskets I've done. I'll get some final pics after I pull it but here's a couple i just took.....

Unwrapped at 200.



Into the new foil and falling apart....



I'll definitely be doing this again!!!!!!

Oh ya I'll post the rub putty when i do the final.


----------



## krusher (Aug 30, 2008)

that looks great, glad to see this done like you did, I almost bought a 10 pounder yesterday, but chickened out.  Looks like I am goin to town


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

Low and slow and give it plenty of time and you won't be sorry. :)


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok here's the final Q-View

In the pan and started pulling...



Finished pulling....HUGE pan of beef... :)



I'd like to thank Ronp (Captain Ron) and Pineywoods for their help and advice on this smoke and also Div for hanging in there in chat until the wee hours. Wish I could have y'all over for dinner. The best thing about pulling this cut of meat was there was very little fat or goo. Just basically pulling apart the meat and bark was all there was to it. Thanks everyone for watching and for checking out my Q-view.

SG


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

Forgot the rub putty....

1/2 cup sweet BBQ sauce. (I use Chicken n ribs sauce but it's local)
1 1/2 tbsp honey
2 tbsp grape jelly
1/2 oz. Wild Turkey (Basically half a shot :)

I mix the ingredients in a pan and warm it a bit. When you warm it the turkey will thicken the sauce and make it very sticky. I coated a 10 lb roast with this and had plenty. Let it sit on the meat a few minutes then apply the rub. Good luck.

SG.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 30, 2008)

Smoking Gun, that looks excellent! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Dibs on any leftovers. :)


----------



## ohm (Aug 30, 2008)

Ouch!!! I just fell out of my chair wow does that look good.  Great job!


----------



## ronp (Aug 31, 2008)

You are most welcome S G. It was a hoot in chat last night with the blow by blow. I'm gald it turned out for you, it was fun.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

OH MAN SG that looks good.  How did the rub turn out?


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 31, 2008)

The rub putty combined with Jeff's rub gave the roast that red coloring and made the bark both sweet and spicy. IMO this is the best smoke I've done so far. I was worried that is wasn't going to turn out good and I'd have to go get a small brisket or butt to fix for tomorrow's tailgate/football party. (UK vs UL) No problem there though. The only problem I have now is deciding how much meat to take to the party and how much to keep :D


----------



## div (Aug 31, 2008)

looks like everything paid off, Id rub mazzeralla all over some of that like i was massah 932290394248230948-0 02-3094    umm I meant to say yummm


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 31, 2008)

Div did you get into the "sauce" early? lol


----------



## jminion (Aug 31, 2008)

This cut can be handled like a prime rib, take it to 135 to 140 internal and slice across the grain. This cut is very tender at these kinds internal finishes. Have used it for a number of large groups, you have a lot of folks walking up telling you how good the prime rib was. LOL


----------



## low'n'slow (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm going to give this a try tomorrow.  Got a sirloin tip roast (just over 4 pounds) marinading overnight using a variation of the rub putty:

1/2 cup Wegman's Kansas City BBQ Sauce
1 1/2 tbsp honey
2 tbsp peach jam
1/2 oz. Jim Beam

I didn't have any grape jelly, but I figure peach and bourbon is a good combination, soooooo...

Rubbed it with Big Green Egg Sweet Maple Seasoning, and into the fridge overnight.  I think I'll try smoking it at 225 F until it reaches 190 F internal, then foil it and into the oven for a little while, then I'll pull it.

Anyone have any idea how long - roughly - a 4 pound sirloin tip at 225 F might take to reach 190 F internal?  And will spritzing it with a bit of apple juice (every hour, maybe?) be a good idea?


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 1, 2008)

I would foil way before it gets to 190. I used apple juice and spiced rum spray every hour after the first 2 hours in the pit. I sprayed it 1 more time when it hit 140 and foiled it then. The only way I'd take it to 190 without foiling is if I put it in a pan. Then pour the juices in the foil before sealing it up. Lean cuts like this will definitely "dry out" on ya if on the grate too long. As far as time I'd say 4 to 6 hours depending on how thick the cut was. Mine was 10 lbs and really thick and it took over 18 hours to get to 200. The peach should be a nice variation. Sounds delicious.


----------



## low'n'slow (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, she's been on 7.5 hours at 225 and she's at 147 F. Maybe I'll foil her now.


----------



## low'n'slow (Sep 2, 2008)

After 8 hours at 225 F, my 4 lb sirloin tip roast had only reached 150 F internal.  I foiled it for 15 minutes, then pulled it.  It was definitely "done" - just a little pink in the center of the roast - but didn't pull easily.  It was moist and tasty, so I guess that's the ultimate barometer.  I pulled enough for dinner then put the rest back in the foil and let it cook for another hour or so.  We'll have that for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats slicing temp. If you want to pull it take it to 200. jmho


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 2, 2008)

What happened to Med rare and slicing??
Pulling temp is upwards of 200*, but wouldn't advise it.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 2, 2008)

Bubba I did slice some of mine but pulled the rest for ease of serving at the party. Both turned out great and I kept the sliced portion at home for sammies today. A couple slices and some au jus on a hoagie roll, sprinkled some shredded cheddar on top and ate like a madman. lol


----------



## white cloud (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks darn good SG. Patients is worth the wait It is hard to believe the lean beef could get that tender at such a high temp ain't it?.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes it is WC. I was worried about it. Foiled at 140 tho and it was really juicy and tender. Amazing.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 2, 2008)

Noe THAT i would've liked to see!


----------

